# Biker/hiker ediquette or rules of the road



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 20, 2008)

What's the ediquette for path sharing with hikers and dogwalkers? I almost got mowed down by two bikers in the woods walking my dogs this morning. The path is narrow, and a lot of foliage hides the turns. I try to listen for them approaching and step off the path, but this guy was stealth and travelling at too high a rate of speed, imo. Do I have to start yelling when I come into a blind spot? Kinda pissed me off, but I bit my lip and didn't say anything. Biking is permitted on these trails as well as walking.


----------



## Greg (Sep 20, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> What's the ediquette for path sharing with hikers and dogwalkers? I almost got mowed down by two bikers in the woods walking my dogs this morning. The path is narrow, and a lot of foliage hides the turns. I try to listen for them approaching and step off the path, but this guy was stealth and travelling at too high a rate of speed, imo. Do I have to start yelling when I come into a blind spot? Kinda pissed me off, but I bit my lip and didn't say anything. Biking is permitted on these trails as well as walking.



If they buzzed you on purpose, those guys are douchebags and give a bad name to mountain bikers. I guess in their defense, if you didn't see them, they possibly didn't see you. And BTW, there's no speed limit as far as I know.


----------



## JD (Sep 20, 2008)

Sometimes hikers and people who don't MTB underestimate our level of control alot.  In many cases I have slowed to a very conservative speed to pass near people and they were still nervous as I passed.  Now I basically stop because when you scare the crap out of people that react irrationally and get pissed.  If people have dogs I always stop and make sure the dog is cool 'cause the last thing I wanna do is make a dog scared of people on bikes.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 20, 2008)

The walker should have the right away.  It's possible that they didn't see you, but it's also possible that they are, indeed, douche bags.  I always try to be courteous when riding around other trail users, but sometimes you just don't see them.  Dogs and horses, especially, should be approached with caution.

BTW, Greg, there are speed limits on some trails in other areas of the country.  I've read stories on MTBR about people actually getting ticketed while riding their MTB downhill on a trail.


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 20, 2008)

Mt Biking is sort of, an extreme sport.  IMO its risky for hikers and bikers to share the same trail, depending on the trail.
Etiquette? Tough call.  Bikers and hikers, alike can be rude, but in a blind spot, it could very well be a risk you take.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 20, 2008)

Thanks all,  I think I'll just avoid the trails on the weekends when there's more traffic. Weekdays are no problem. It's not worth the risk of getting a dog run over or worse. Today was the first time ever that we had a close call and I've been walking the same trails for 15 years. That's a pretty good record.


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 20, 2008)

Moe Ghoul, I'm glad you didn't get hit, and that your dog is safe as well.  
Maybe I came off a little abrupt, but I've been cranking on a trail with a whooo hoo feeling and found a shocked hiker, myself.  Its easy to say, etiquette dictates something, but another to be caught up in the moment. 

This time of year, bikers have had the summer to get conditioned and they're probably traveling faster on the trail than they would be early in the spring.

No matter what you do, stay safe!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 20, 2008)

Well, short of bringing an 8 ft lance to harpoon an outta control biker , I think I'll just walk somewhere else on the weekends. These paths are windy so there are plenty of blind turns to worry about. 99.99% of the time bikers are in groups and you can here the chatter or noise well in advance. This guy was riding solo. No biggy.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 20, 2008)

If I surprise someone biking, I'll shout an apology. When I see hikers/walkers ahead I'll slow down and give a friendly hello.


----------



## rueler (Sep 20, 2008)

Not everyone does this, but I do. If I am approaching hikers while riding, ESPECIALLY with dogs. I slow down to a crawl or stop and dismount and either walk the bike past them or wait for them to pass. I also make friendly small talk (hiker/biker relations have been suspect as of late). Sometimes the hikers see you coming and politely wait for you to pass which is nice, but in my opinion, a good chunk of the trails that we ride around CT were originally created as foot trails for hikers. Being an inconsiderate trail user on a bike could jeopardize our future use of these trails.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 21, 2008)

rueler said:


> Being an inconsiderate trail user on a bike could jeopardize our future use of these trails.



Good call rueler.  That should be reason enough for any biker to be courteous to fellow trail users.

Luckily I've rarely seen any non-two wheeled trail users while riding at Nass this year.  The one hiker I came across thought I was some sort of mechanized bear or something and had stopped to collect her dogs.  Lucky for her I was not a bear as her dogs offered absolutely no protection. 

Nice to see you 'round there parts rueler, welcome to the forums.


----------



## Greg (Sep 21, 2008)

rueler said:


> Not everyone does this, but I do. If I am approaching hikers while riding, ESPECIALLY with dogs. I slow down to a crawl or stop and dismount and either walk the bike past them or wait for them to pass. I also make friendly small talk (hiker/biker relations have been suspect as of late). Sometimes the hikers see you coming and politely wait for you to pass which is nice, but in my opinion, a good chunk of the trails that we ride around CT were originally created as foot trails for hikers. Being an inconsiderate trail user on a bike could jeopardize our future use of these trails.



Well said! Welcome to AZ rueler!


----------



## djspookman (Sep 23, 2008)

Slower moving trail user/ uphill trail user always has the right of way.  By slower moving, I mean walkers/ hikers/ horsey people/ person in front of you.


----------



## BigJay (Sep 23, 2008)

djspookman said:


> Slower moving trail user/ uphill trail user always has the right of way.  By slower moving, I mean walkers/ hikers/ horsey people/ person in front of you.



That's right!



Trekchick said:


> Mt Biking is sort of, an extreme sport.  IMO its risky for hikers and bikers to share the same trail, depending on the trail.
> Etiquette? Tough call.  Bikers and hikers, alike can be rude, but in a blind spot, it could very well be a risk you take.



Multi-use trail is the way to go in most places. The problem is that the trail needs to be multi-use by design...

A wide open trail that points downhill will have user-conflict issues... because of riders blasting down and people walking up... but if you have a narrow winding singletrack... You can control the speed at which riders will use the trail in control the possibility of conflicts by reducing the overall speed at which different user travel on it.

Don't get me wrong, a trail that points downhill can be fun AND safe... you just need to include clear line sights and variation in speeds... but still being able to retain maximum flow.

And as a reference, riders yield to everyone period. And as a general use, the person who's doing the less effort as to yield. So if you're pointing down... take a break and let the climber pass you... doesn't matter if it "ruins your run"... be courteous and safe on the trails.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 23, 2008)

Doesn't sound like it applies in this case, or to the folks in here, but I personally hate it when I am driving along and I come across two bikers riding side by side on the road and yacking away...taking up way too much room.  Single file please...yes, I know we are in the country, but I have to get to work, etc.


----------



## Talisman (Sep 23, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> Doesn't sound like it applies in this case, or to the folks in here, but I personally hate it when I am driving along and I come across two bikers riding side by side on the road and yacking away...taking up way too much room.  Single file please...yes, I know we are in the country, but I have to get to work, etc.



Try a pack of a dozen or so roadies riding two and three across.  I bike a lot am paranoid about cars, let alone riding double while the driver is texting on their cell phone and drinking a beer.


----------

